# Can I bring my prescription medications with me to Mexico?



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

In two years, which will hopefully be after the pandemic is over, I plan to visit Mexico for 2 weeks with a friend,and then stay by myself for another month to immerse myself in Spanish. I take several prescription medications. Can I bring those with me on the plane? And can I have them with me in Mexico?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Just take your prescription with you , you can get meds here without prescription except if they are controlled substances or antibiotics. Antibiotics are no problem without a prescroption but any opiates can be a problem.. so it all depends. If you do not have more than what you need for your stay and have a prescription you should be ok


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you for your information and response. Citali. I do have two prescriptions (different dosages in different bottles, that I use) that are controlled substances. I wonder how I will be able to take them on the plane, and in Mexico? On the plane, I could present a letter from my doctor in English that I need this medication, 2 different dosages. But how we'd do that in Mexico, I don't know. I have to sign for these every time I fill the prescription.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Two years from now is a long time, rules can change. If the controlled substances are Marijuana based, there's a decent chance of some kind of legalization passing in Mexico in the next two years, which might make it easier to buy them here than carry them. Who knows, that's all up in the air.

The list of controlled substances is different for Mexico than the US, you should try to do some specific internet searching with the name of your prescription medicine and "Mexico". 

You also have time to discuss with your doctor whether there is anything that might work as a substitute that he could prescribe instead for the short period that might be easier to import or easier to obtain here.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

In Mexico - controlled substances purchased legally are VERY expensive.

Time for another short story  Some of our neighbors are very well off. By anyone's standards. There is one guy who everyone thinks is in the mafia. He has armed live-in guards etc. Speculation is that he is in the drug trade. So a week or so ago we are going out the front gate and there is a truck loaded with giant letters. I said to my wife - somebody must be having a birthday and those letters must spell out Happy Birthday Juan (or such). I was wrong. Turns out our wealthy neighbor has gotten into the legal CBD business and the letters were for an advertising commercial filmed at his massive house. Apparently he has a new company which laces soft drinks with CBD oil.

We have an older cat who we have put on CBD oil. It is amazing the positive affects it has on her. I hope pot gets legalized in March  Last I read it may even be legal to grow a little of your own...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, I agree 2 years is a long time so things ay change for the better or the worse..You needs to see if these drugs are available here once you have used what you brought and see how people who need them get them but it has to be specific.. Here you can go to a pain doctor or a psychiatrist to be able to get a presciption for this type of medecine.
CBD oil is not hard to get but it is not an opiate either.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

citlali said:


> Here you can go to a pain doctor or a psychiatrist to be able to get a presciption for this type of medecine.


Simply my singular experience. When I needed a prescription for one of these controlled medicines the guy pulled out his 'special' prescription book. Just his writing the prescription was way over-priced. Then when I had the prescription filled that also was expensive. And not every pharmacy or consultoria can write/fill these prescriptions.


citlali said:


> CBD oil is not hard to get but it is not an opiate either.


To be honest - it is only within the last 4-6 months we have purchased CBD oil. The first bottle we purchased was from the vet who led us to believe he was doing us a favor in selling it to us. He said it is only recently available in Mexico (he had his imported). We paid him 1999 pesos for the 35 ml bottle. When I got home I found a very similar product on MercadoLibre for 550 pesos - 1000 mg potency. CBD oil can contain THC (but it is not legal in Mexico at the moment).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Was your prescription from the States or from Mexico?

People here say that the Mexican oil is differnt from what you get from the States and they have ways of getting it and have been getting it for a while..So it depends who you know ..


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

MangoTango said:


> In Mexico - controlled substances purchased legally are VERY expensive.
> 
> Time for another short story  Some of our neighbors are very well off. By anyone's standards. There is one guy who everyone thinks is in the mafia. He has armed live-in guards etc. Speculation is that he is in the drug trade. So a week or so ago we are going out the front gate and there is a truck loaded with giant letters. I said to my wife - somebody must be having a birthday and those letters must spell out Happy Birthday Juan (or such). I was wrong. Turns out our wealthy neighbor has gotten into the legal CBD business and the letters were for an advertising commercial filmed at his massive house. Apparently he has a new company which laces soft drinks with CBD oil.
> 
> We have an older cat who we have put on CBD oil. It is amazing the positive affects it has on her. I hope pot gets legalized in March  Last I read it may even be legal to grow a little of your own...



I've tried CBD oil for several things and it has absolutely no effect on me whatsoever. I live in Oregon where it's legal.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you are in an area where there are lots of expat , they have their site and I am sure someone will tell you where you can get your prescriptions, If you are in a place with few expats and where you do not know anyone then it will be more difficult.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

citlali said:


> If you are in an area where there are lots of expat , they have their site and I am sure someone will tell you where you can get your prescriptions, If you are in a place with few expats and where you do not know anyone then it will be more difficult.




I plan to bring with me a two-months' supply of all my prescriptions. I only expect to be in Mexico for 6 weeks. But I might be in Mexico for 2 weeks with my friend, and then in Colombia by myself. I might know some people in Colombia by then, but it's all up in the air.


----------

